# Was reading old post snaking disasters



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I was getting some good laughs it's good to get to talk to fellow Plumbers not much for local contractors this way most are big companies an hour away.

Had one last fall new house I got to the home at 10pm emergency call Beautiful house nice lawn landscape layout. Toilet backed up into shower on septic tank. OK asked when was tank last pumped never new house just moved in they had a moving party thought oh to much toilet paper in line no cleanout put toilet snake line I start hearing slap slap go outside cable and blade on ground Thought oh God I broke their pipe tell property owner of problem looks pissed I understand but you signed the slip not responsible for things we can't see so I get the flash light and dig less than two feet in the ground. Guess what I found No pipe to septic tank end of pipe was duck taped closed his tank was located under that very nice lawn landscaping Man was he pissed $800k home with no connection to tank.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I was working in a fast food joint one time and they had a floor drain that was stopped up. I stared running my snake in and ran the full 75 ft all the way in but did not open it up. Well i knew that the main line was no more than 20 ft away so i pulled the snake all the way back and went back in figuring that the line was full of grease and i would have to keep running it back and forth until it loosened up enough to break up the grease. Well i did this for 45 minutes to an hour and it still would not open up. so I decided to run in one more time before i quit trying. as iam doing this my helper is watching the workers in the resturant and they were jumping around and goofing off. I asked him what the hell are they doing he said i don't know and went to see what was going on. He came back laughing like a fool my snake had gone up a dbl ty and coming out the floor drain on the other side of the kitchen. Rather than tell me that my snake was attacking them they just kept jumping over it for over an hour. I pulled the snake out and went down the other floor dran and it opened up in about 2 minutes. That is why I avoid using dbl ty's on any underground or hidden plumbing I do.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, I just got a picture of them guys jumping around. :laughing:


----------

